

How to choose a tagline for a tech startup - aledalgrande
http://www.peterjthomson.com/2011/06/how-to-choose-tagline-for-tech-startup.html

======
grantph
A good tagline is like much most marketing. Lots of experiments with split
testing of multiple taglines to see which one the market responds to the most.

As for the comments regarding branding, branding should be always done in-
house without an agency. There's a misconception that outsourcing marketing is
a good idea but often, the outsourced company doesn't know your business as
well as you do. Read the Marketing Game by Eric Shulz(marketing for Coca Cola
and Disney). He has some clear opinions about outside agencies.
<http://www.ericschulz.com/>

~~~
justinchen
Many entrepreneurs use our PickFu service to split test taglines as they
iterate on variations.

<http://www.pickfu.com>

~~~
grantph
Does PickFu allow inplace split testing like Google Analytics?

It seems to be more an independent polling service. My idea of split testing
is to always be inplace so the user doesn't realize they're being tested.

~~~
justinchen
It's more of a polling service that gives you a kind of instant focus group.
You ask a question, we'll give you the answers.

------
bobbydavid
I like the design on your website, but one thing that bothers me is the big
red icons on the top right. As soon as the page loaded, I couldn't help
putting my eye over there, before I even saw the title.

It felt like I had 3 or 4 facebook notifications I needed to take care of.
Maybe it's designed this way to encourage social media use, but I need a
chance to look at the page itself before I tweet it out!

Hypothetical musing: what about if the dots appeared once I scroll down to the
end of the article?

~~~
PeterThomson
Thanks BobbyDavid, the icons are an experiment. I've been using DiggDigg (now
owned by the team at Buffer) for social sharing but I needed somewhere to put
the links to my profiles (not the links to tweet about the content). "Flare"
(by the guys who did Tim Ferris's landing pages) is good, but not quite
perfect. I'll keep iterating. Thanks!

